# The 5 New Mods



## Alex

Hello everyone! Hope your week is going well so far.

I'm pleased to announce that *djpharoah*, *s7eve*, *DDDorian*, *ohio_eric*, and *Popsyche* are now part of our expanded moderating team!

Please join me in congratulating them on their new role!


----------



## eaeolian

Welcome, Djentlemen!


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Popsyche

Yeah, what he said!


----------



## Randy

Welcome.


----------



## Mattmc74

Congrats to you all!


----------



## Cancer

Greets


----------



## Mattayus

Oh Christ ... and congrats, for most of you


----------



## renzoip

Welcome!!


----------



## TonalArchitect

Excellent! 

Congrats to the new mods!

And thanks to Alex for getting this resolved.


----------



## Mr. S

Awesome! Congrats guys


----------



## Stitch

I'm assuming some of the old mods had a hand in picking the new ones? It's an interesting selection.

Nonetheless, I'm glad something finally got done about it.


----------



## HighGain510

Stitch said:


> I'm assuming some of the old mods had a hand in picking the new ones? It's an interesting selection.



I agree...  ah well...


----------



## techjsteele

Congrats!


----------



## BlindingLight7

Popsyche said:


> Yeah, what he said!


nonononono you were already a mod.....or did the colorful greeny girl and green guitar make it like an illusion?


----------



## Popsyche

I was an MVP before which are Mod's little helpers, which are green. That girl is my Daughter, April.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Popsyche said:


> I was an MVP before which are Mod's little helpers, which are green. That girl is my Daughter, April.



I always thought it was you, no joke 

Anyways grats guys and I hope this place cleans back up.


----------



## ZeroSignal

[sign][/sign]


----------



## BlindingLight7

Popsyche said:


> I was an MVP before which are Mod's little helpers, which are green. That girl is my Daughter, April.


awkwardddd


----------



## Stitch

BlindingLight7 said:


> awkwardddd



Not really. I'd rather do popsyche anyway.


----------



## Metal Ken

Welcome to the blueman group


----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## BlindingLight7

Stitch said:


> Not really. I'd rather do popsyche anyway.


suprise buttsecks?


----------



## DDDorian

Righteous! I really was expecting Zepp88 or Darren to get a shot, now that I think about it, but all (well, most) of the choices make sense In my own defense, I am here, like, _all_ the time, heh.


----------



## Drew

Whoah, more blue!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

So, new bribes, er, arrangements must be made so I don't get banned right? Please PM me your e-mail addresses for copious amounts of goat porn.


----------



## -K4G-

^

Yeah to more mods

Congrats guys.


----------



## PlagueX1

Congrats!


----------



## HaGGuS

Good shit.
Lay the smack down.


----------



## bulletbass man

HighGain510 said:


> I agree...  ah well...


 
seems it though for some reason I expected you to be a new mod. No idea why really though. 

Then again they probably figured you'd end up selling your position anyways.


----------



## Stitch

Burn!


----------



## zimbloth

Congrats new mods


----------



## ohio_eric

Behold my mighty ban hammer!!!! Whoa to all those who oppose me.


----------



## Rick

Congrats, guys.

I officially mark the day this place goes downhill since ^ is now a mod.


----------



## ohio_eric

*cough* ban hammer *cough*


----------



## D-EJ915

have fun you guys


----------



## Rick

ohio_eric said:


> *cough* ban hammer *cough*



Got something in your throat?


----------



## Steve

Welcome Guys!!! Great to have y'all in the mix.


----------



## Korngod

some good choices on the new mods!


----------



## distressed_romeo

RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE LIKE THE WIND!!!
FIGHT PROUD, MY SON...
YOU'RE THE DEFENDER,
GOD HAS SENT!!!!!!


Congrats guys! Great choices all round!


----------



## distressed_romeo

ohio_eric said:


>



I wouldn't actually mind one of those to hang on my wall...


----------



## ohio_eric

I knew you'd love it..


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Popsyche

JJ Rodriguez said:


> So, new bribes, er, arrangements must be made so I don't get banned right? Please PM me your e-mail addresses for copious amounts of goat porn.






I'm happy to say that I've already banned my first spammer..


----------



## djpharoah

Popsyche said:


> I'm happy to say that I've already banned my first spammer..


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Popsyche said:


> I'm happy to say that I've already banned my first spammer..



Do evaluate


----------



## Shannon

Excellent news! Congrats to you guys! It'll be nice to have some more help around here.

Oh...and thread stickied.


----------



## arktan




----------



## Harry

Congrats to new mods


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

YAY!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Happy times. Use your powers wisely, my young padawans.


----------



## budda

eric is a mod?

oh boy. 

congrats guys!


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Blexican

Hell yeah, new mods! It's about time!


----------



## ZeroSignal

s7eve said:


>



Damn Australians...


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Chris

Great choices all around, make me proud boys. 

One of you should toss me a 24 hour ban for comedy sake


----------



## Rick

Somebody do it!!! NOW!!!!!!


----------



## DDDorian

Chris said:


> Great choices all around, make me proud boys.
> 
> One of you should toss me a 24 hour ban for comedy sake



Oh, we SHOULD, should we? Enough sass from you, Quigley. BANHAMMER'D!

(but only cos I can't Simmons-ise you)


----------



## djpharoah

LoL you banned him


----------



## ohio_eric

Quigley is nothing but trouble.


----------



## Jason

He isn't it supposed to be 6?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

They banned the admin hahaha


----------



## hide

the new mods..


----------



## El Caco

DDDorian said:


> (but only cos I can't Simmons-ise you)



Are you sure, maybe you should you save your avatar, I need to see if it is so.


----------



## El Caco

It would seem that the Simmons or in this case the Symons can still be applied


----------



## Marv Attaxx

DDDorian said:


> Oh, we SHOULD, should we? Enough sass from you, Quigley. BANHAMMER'D!
> 
> (but only cos I can't Simmons-ise you)




Yay to the new mods 
Get that NWS Content off our forum!


----------



## B Lopez

Who are these people


----------



## yevetz

Congrats!


----------



## yevetz

B Lopez said:


> Who are these people


----------



## technomancer

I just wanted to take a moment to say what a bang up job djpharoah is doing. In his first two days he's:

- posted a warning to a thread two posts after another mod handled it
- fucked up the classifieds and made the selling process 3x as annoying (and not updated his own listing to match his new format)
- chased away a member
- locked a thread because it was old and people started posting in it

Someone administer this guy a valium


----------



## Stitch

I found it interesting that someone that so openly slated ss.org over on metalguitarist.org got made a mod, but I'm sure someone in charge had their reasons.


----------



## DDDorian

technomancer said:


> I just wanted to take a moment to say what a bang up job djpharoah is doing. In his first two days he's:
> 
> - posted a warning to a thread two posts after another mod handled it
> - fucked up the classifieds and made the selling process 3x as annoying (and not updated his own listing to match his new format)
> - chased away a member
> - locked a thread because it was old and people started posting in it
> 
> Someone administer this guy a valium



Mesh "chased away" a member that was an inch away from being banned by any one of the mods for being pointlessly antagonistic, in a number of instances. Furthermore, the rehauled classifieds were and are a joint project proposed by many mods, including Mesh, and are less than a day old at this point. Constructive criticism is all well and good, but snide comments like yours tread a fine line. Keep it up and I or one of the other mods will administer something of our own. Understood?


----------



## Metal Ken

technomancer said:


> - locked a thread because it was old and people started posting in it



If its pointless offtopic shit in a 2 year old thread, i've been doing this for years.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

congrats.


----------



## Jerich

this makes me laugh...when we have such an amount of duties to be preformed..and the funny thing is how many peeps have fallen to the way side and left or never post any longer..Might we have a moment of 7 string silence for the fallen.......


Ok welcome all New mods even if you have not been here since the the inception....


----------



## Shannon

Everytime someone new is elected into the heirarchy, there's a few who secretly wish is was them instead of the person chosen.



Stitch said:


> I found it interesting that someone that so openly slated ss.org over on metalguitarist.org got made a mod, but I'm sure someone in charge had their reasons.



Don't be hatin'.


----------



## technomancer

Shannon said:


> Everytime someone new is elected into the heirarchy, there's a few who secretly wish is was them instead of the person chosen.



Ummm sorry, no


----------



## Jason

technomancer said:


> I just wanted to take a moment to say what a bang up job djpharoah is doing. In his first two days he's:
> 
> - posted a warning to a thread two posts after another mod handled it
> - fucked up the classifieds and made the selling process 3x as annoying (and not updated his own listing to match his new format)
> - chased away a member
> - locked a thread because it was old and people started posting in it
> 
> Someone administer this guy a valium



Cracks me up considering he was the neg repping the shit out of everyone for no reason and not leaving his name.. What a great choice.. Also hasn't he been banned before?


----------



## technomancer

DDDorian said:


> Keep it up and I or one of the other mods will administer something of our own. Understood?



And why did I know it would be you or Mesh that would chime in threatening to ban me. The two of you both need to RELAX.


----------



## DDDorian

technomancer said:


> And why did I know it would be you or Mesh that would chime in threatening to ban me. The two of you both need to RELAX.



I agree. Why DID you know it would be me?


----------



## ohio_eric

technomancer said:


> And why did I know it would be you or Mesh that would chime in threatening to ban me. The two of you both need to RELAX.



Neither of them has taken any actions that the more experienced mods have not approved of. So they really don't need your help in doing their job.


----------



## djpharoah

technomancer said:


> And why did I know it would be you or Mesh that would chime in threatening to ban me. The two of you both need to RELAX.


Thanks for the vote of confidence Steve  but I never threatened you with a ban. I also don't think this is appropriate as this would have never happened with the old set of mods so why are you starting now?


----------



## Shannon

Well, I see my lightheartedness above may not be getting the point across.

*Listen guys, 
Regardless of who agrees or disagrees with our selections, this fact remains that this is what it is. I challenge you to find 2 better music forums than ss.org or mg.org. The admin/mods here love this place & it will not turn into a gang of whiny girls who have nothing better to do than saying "That sucks", "This sucks" or "That guy sucks." There have been way too many forums ruined that way. Ain't happening. This place has maintained a standard to remain a cut above the rest. It really comes down to this...

A) Embracing the changes that have occured this year & stand together as one, thus having a great little home on the net.
B) Go with the flow (as many have on other forums) & disrespect the many hours of work the admin/mods have put into keeping this place a cut above the rest. 

Love it or leave it. Simple as that. What's it gonna be? I'm really hoping that all of us will come together, take the road less travelled & choose Option A.*


----------



## flickoflash

Congrats new mods !!!


----------



## jymellis

i have been lucky enough to have already met most of you so heres  to ya!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

jymellis said:


> i have been lucky enough to have already met most of you so heres  to ya!


You have 666 posts


----------



## playstopause

DDDorian said:


> ... Constructive criticism is all well and good, but snide comments like yours tread a fine line. Keep it up and I or one of the other mods will administer something of our own. Understood?



Ok, I didn't want to chime in beside adressing congrats to the new mods, but now I have to. And like Shannon said, let's try to keep light-hearted, mmkay?

IMHO, I agree that constructive criticism is the way to go and that maybe Techno's post was on the line... But, it's pretty arrogant on your part, DDDorian to post such words like 3 days after beeing named a mod. Especially to a guy like Techno. If you guys want respect, it goes both way, right?. Keep in mind that there is many guys here that : have been MVP's for a long time, have been here longer, have way more posts (so they've been around a lot), have higher rep levels, have higher thanks levels compared to most of the newly selected mods. Hell, some of the new mods has been banned before so how's that for credibility? Again IMHO, it's mostly these guys that's makes the forum what it is. And it's food for thoughts since IMO, there's one part of beeing in the "inner circle" and one part of luck in beeing named a mod. There's not a real logic to it, so modesty is in order. 

Now, the new mods are the new mods and that's what it is. That need to be respected. Nothing to argue. So let's keep it joyful!


----------



## Chris

djpharoah said:


> LoL you banned him



Dammit, I missed it. 

Re-ban me at once! 

And as a side note, I hate seeing longtime members of this site arguing. Both Mesh and Steve have contributed beyond belief to ss.org and both of them (mod or not) have my absolute respect and gratitude for everything they've done.

The only thing I'd have done differently here would have been make it 6 new mods, and include Shawn, because honestly nobody deserves it more than he does.

Edit: And I'd have punted that bitchass Shannon guy. He sucks.


----------



## El Caco

playstopause said:


> Now, the new mods are the new mods and that's what it is. That need to be respected. Nothing to argue. So let's keep it joyful!



This statement is dead on.



playstopause said:


> But, it's pretty arrogant on your part, DDDorian to post such words like 3 days after beeing named a mod. Especially to a guy like Techno. If you guys want respect, it goes both way, right?. Keep in mind that there is many guys here that : have been MVP's for a long time, have been here longer, have way more posts (so they've been around a lot), have higher rep levels, have higher thanks levels compared to most of the newly selected mods. Hell, some of the new mods has been banned before so how's that for credibility? Again IMHO, it's mostly these guys that's makes the forum what it is. And it's food for thoughts since IMO, there's one part of beeing in the "inner circle" and one part of luck in beeing named a mod. There's not a real logic to it, so modesty is in order.



I can't agree with this, the authority of a new mod was challenged, it does not matter if some believe that the mod does not deserve their position, this has never been tolerated and it does not matter how long someone has been here or how much rep they have, no one is above the rules. In regards to respect going both ways Techno was first disrespectful. As for being here longer, being MVP having more posts, none of these would be enough to choose a mod on there own. Some MVP's have cause trouble, before rep was turned off in OT rep was handed out for E. I can't speak for the selection process but in my case I was considered because I let it be known that I care about the forum and offered my help if it was required, I imagine that my previous conduct was taken into consideration and I have never been in the "inner circle", I will add that I have never had any ambition to become a mod, like GOTM I only put my hand up because I saw a need.



playstopause said:


> Ok, I didn't want to chime in beside adressing congrats to the new mods



Thank you.

The actions that the mods have taken over the last few days have been primarily based on what you guys asked for and complained about after some of the old mods left. Except for the no brainers (spam) no action has been taken by the new mods that has not been first discussed with the existing mods and the new mods have only tried to enforce the existing rules, so consider anything that has been done by any of the new mods as a mod team decision. In regards to the classified section, the rules are the same as they have always been, the information in the new format has always been required, the format is an attempt to ensure that every listing has the correct information so that there is no need to remind people everyday to edit their listing. The only rule that is absolutely new is one that has been created to stop pointless clutter. Eventually we hope that these changes will be made redundant but that is out of our hands.

On behalf of the new mods I just want to say we are here for you guys, we wish to keep this place the number one resource for 7 string and extended range guitar on the net and keep the crap out so that this forum continues to be as fun as it is and help it to continue getting better. As for me, I think this forum is filled with a great bunch of people, as a group I think we have become something more than just a collection of anonymous people with similar interests, I feel like I know many of you as friends and yes friends sometimes give each other the shits and some more often than others. I plan to continue to contribute and participate as I have in the past with the only difference being if I see spam or someone trying to start shit with my mates (all you guys) I can do something about it now.


----------



## ohio_eric

Chris said:


> Re-ban me at once!




So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Metal Ken

playstopause said:


> But, it's pretty arrogant on your part, DDDorian to post such words like 3 days after beeing named a mod. Especially to a guy like Techno. If you guys want respect, it goes both way, right?



I gotta agree with steve, here. What techno-steve did was out of line, entirely. If he had a complaint, he could have taken it up with Mesh, alex, or any of the other mods. Instead, he decided to come into a thread welcoming the new dudes, and bitch like a little bitch. If you're gonna talk about giving respect, thats not the way to go about getting or giving it. 



flickoflash said:


> not so funny



Sure it is. THats why we keep shan-poo around.


----------



## playstopause

Metal Ken said:


> I gotta agree with steve, here.



The contrary would have really surprised me.


----------



## DDDorian

playstopause said:


> Ok, I didn't want to chime in beside adressing congrats to the new mods, but now I have to. And like Shannon said, let's try to keep light-hearted, mmkay?
> 
> IMHO, I agree that constructive criticism is the way to go and that maybe Techno's post was on the line... But, it's pretty arrogant on your part, DDDorian to post such words like 3 days after beeing named a mod. Especially to a guy like Techno. If you guys want respect, it goes both way, right?. Keep in mind that there is many guys here that : have been MVP's for a long time, have been here longer, have way more posts (so they've been around a lot), have higher rep levels, have higher thanks levels compared to most of the newly selected mods. Hell, some of the new mods has been banned before so how's that for credibility? Again IMHO, it's mostly these guys that's makes the forum what it is. And it's food for thoughts since IMO, there's one part of beeing in the "inner circle" and one part of luck in beeing named a mod. There's not a real logic to it, so modesty is in order.
> 
> Now, the new mods are the new mods and that's what it is. That need to be respected. Nothing to argue. So let's keep it joyful!



From what I understand, the new mods were selected via discussion between Alex and the older mods, with Alex throwing names at them and them giving their opinions. I honestly don't know why I was nominated or who vouched for me; I can only imagine Alex picked me because he's dealt with me before in regards to front-page interviews and feels comfortable with me being a mod (and also knows that I'm on here all the goddamn time). I agree that the list was a mixed bag, and if you'd asked me beforehand who'd get picked I would have guessed maybe one of the five people that were actually chosen, but there was logic to it, so to suggest the five of us became mods by pure chance would be incorrect.

As for the warning I gave technomancer, I did it knowing that if it didn't come from me it would have come from one of the other mods, so I went ahead and gave it. Personally, I don't really care if you call out mods for being inept or doing stupid shit, especially if it's warranted and especially if it's directed at me, but to act as if it's somehow audacious of the new mods to moderate because OMG MY POST COUNT > YOURS isn't going to get you anywhere, whether stated or implied. I don't see how someone could have so much to complain about after one day, which makes me think there's something bigger behind it. Oh well.


----------



## playstopause

Hey guys, it was just my opinion. I meant what I said but it's worth what it's worth. 
But S7 and DDD, thanks for the enlightenment. Let's keep this a celebration thread. My bad I had to add my 2 cents. 
It's a Jason influence from my early days on this very forum. 

This forum is the greatest, i'm sure it will stay the same. Christmas is coming, we're all going to say we love each other again.


----------



## Ryan

Omg, is this thread still going? Is Ryan gonna have to choke somebody?


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> Omg, is this thread still going? Is Ryan gonna have to choke somebody?


howabout some cuddling and awesome buttsecks instead ???


----------



## Ryan

Now you're talking my language


----------



## Ryan

Metal Ken said:


> Sure it is. THats why we keep shan-poo around.



It _was_ pretty funny


----------



## twiztedchild

Ryan said:


> Omg, is this thread still going? Is Ryan gonna have to choke somebody?





D-EJ915 said:


> howabout some cuddling and awesome buttsecks instead ???





Ryan said:


> Now you're talking my language


----------



## Leon

welcome, fellas


----------



## Popsyche

Now knock it off, all of you! Don't make me come to your town and abuse your liver!


----------



## eaeolian

Popsyche said:


> Now knock it off, all of you! Don't make me come to your town and abuse your liver!



All mods have this power. In fact, it's a job requirement! 

Seriously, Shannon is right. They're new - see, they've still got the shine on them! - so they're gonna make a few mistakes, but they can learn on the job like we did. I remember more than one of you being pissed at me when I started as a mod - it forces you to look at things differently.


----------



## eaeolian

Jason said:


> Cracks me up considering he was the neg repping the shit out of everyone for no reason and not leaving his name.. What a great choice.. Also hasn't he been banned before?



OK, guys, let me let you in on a little news, for those of you not paying attention - the new mods were chosen by the existing ones. We picked the people we thought were best suited for the job, and Alex approved them. If you disagree, fine, but let's keep it civil, shall we?


----------



## Shannon

Thank you guys for the support of my LAST POST. Mike is right. Alex asked us to start coming up with names for new mods. From there, the mods did a poll based on our discussions & the top 5 candidates were picked.

Hey, if the admin trusts us, why shouldn't the forum members? Do you guys really think we'd want to screw this place up? For many of us, we spend a lot of time here.

Please re-read my last post & remember that the mods are here to make sure that this place stays within the standards that Chris set back when he started this years ago. Call it "Quality Control." Either way, we will continue to make this a place that you can all enjoy.

Merry Xmas, blabbity blah.....now I got a plane to catch. I'm leaving Seattle's 18" of snow & heading for Houston for the week. Ahhhhh, warmer weather.


----------



## Jason

eaeolian said:


> OK, guys, let me let you in on a little news, for those of you not paying attention - the new mods were chosen by the existing ones. We picked the people we thought were best suited for the job, and Alex approved them. If you disagree, fine, but let's keep it civil, shall we?



I know. Which is why I didn't understand it  Also I intend to keep it civil. 



playstopause said:


> Hey guys, it was just my opinion. I meant what I said but it's worth what it's worth.
> But S7 and DDD, thanks for the enlightenment. Let's keep this a celebration thread. My bad I had to add my 2 cents.
> It's a Jason influence from my early days on this very forum.
> 
> This forum is the greatest, i'm sure it will stay the same. Christmas is coming, we're all going to say we love each other again.


----------



## Leon

we started with MANY names, and by the time the smoke cleared, we had 5. many of you are qualified, and very important to the community at large, but we can't have more generals than soldiers. or, too many cooks in the kitchen. or, yadda yadda


----------



## sakeido

I've been a new mod before.. the first few weeks are tough going  Good luck guys!


----------



## Zepp88

Congrats guys!


----------



## 7slinger

congrats new mods


----------



## twiztedchild

Leon said:


> we started with MANY names, and by the time the smoke cleared, we had 5. many of you are qualified, and very important to the community at large, but we can't have more generals than soldiers. or, too many cooks in the kitchen. or, yadda yadda



Was I one of those "Many"? 


I doubt it


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

twiztedchild said:


> Was I one of those "Many"?
> 
> 
> I doubt it



i was thinking the same thing


----------



## twiztedchild

Stealthtastic said:


> i was thinking the same thing



Well I noticed One, well at least One of the new ones joined like maybe a month or two before me and had about the same amount of post so, I figured I might Have had a shot 

But then again, the ones that did get the jobs are doing a damn god job of keeping the NSFW crap out of the site and getting rid on Spammers really quickly So its all god 


Maybe _NEXT_ time there is a Mod position open I might get it 


[action=twiztedchild]doubts it again [/action]


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

twiztedchild said:


> Well I noticed One, well at least One of the new ones joined like maybe a month or two before me and had about the same amount of post so, I figured I might Have had a shot
> 
> But then again, the ones that did get the jobs are doing a damn god job of keeping the NSFW crap out of the site and getting rid on Spammers really quickly So its all god
> 
> 
> Maybe _NEXT_ time there is a Mod position open I might get it
> 
> 
> [action=twiztedchild]doubts it again [/action]





Well, i think the issue is that you and I hardly ever post posts with like 999999 words in them, unlike the mods.


----------



## twiztedchild

Stealthtastic said:


> Well, i think the issue is that you and I hardly ever post posts with like 999999 words in them, unlike the mods.



Ah, yeah that might be it  I have a few but they are complaining about how one of the threads was really nothing but a Neg Rep fest. 



*EDIT:*

Maybe we should take this some where else so the Mods don't get mad for us Derailing this thread?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

twiztedchild said:


> Ah, yeah that might be it  I have a few but they are complaining about how one of the threads was really nothing but a Neg Rep fest.
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Maybe we should take this some where else so the Mods don't get mod for us Derailing this thread?



Congrats new mods




there was no de-railment going on in this thread


----------



## twiztedchild

Stealthtastic said:


> Congrats new mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was no de-railment going on in this thread






anyway, Yeah Congratz Guys


----------



## ohio_eric

This thread has been derailed so much that we might as well put it in Off Topic and start posting motivational posters.

[action=ohio_eric]is kidding. Don't even think about posting that shit here. [/action]


----------



## TomAwesome

[action=TomAwesome]resists posting a demotivational poster involving a derailed monorail cat. [/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf

^ And that is why you, Sir, are Awesome.


----------



## playstopause

twiztedchild said:


> Maybe _NEXT_ time there is a Mod position open I might get it


----------



## twiztedchild

playstopause said:


>




 I Don't get it.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

twiztedchild said:


> I Don't get it.




Think about it, the name of the song is "dream on"


----------



## Jason

twiztedchild said:


> Well I noticed One, well at least One of the new ones joined like maybe a month or two before me and had about the same amount of post so, I figured I might Have had a shot
> 
> But then again, the ones that did get the jobs are doing a damn god job of keeping the NSFW crap out of the site and getting rid on Spammers really quickly So its all god
> 
> 
> Maybe _NEXT_ time there is a Mod position open I might get it
> 
> 
> [action=twiztedchild]doubts it again [/action]




Not a snowballs chance in hell


----------



## twiztedchild

Apex1rg7x said:


> Think about it, the name of the song is "dream on"


OH!  I figured  it's still a cool place and I hope it stays this way 



Jason said:


> Not a snowballs chance in hell


----------



## bulletbass man

Jason said:


> Not a snowballs chance in hell


 
ah that was fantastic


----------



## amonb

All I can comment on is that I went away just after Chris announced he was no longer going to be the admin, and came back about a week ago. Its definately not the same, and while I think a majority of the mods appointed were a no-brainer there were certainly some surprises. But congratulations nonetheless 

I have been on metalguitarist.org for about five seconds cause I heard that was Chris's new site and I take it the old mods (Noodles, TDW etc) are pretty much over there now?


----------



## El Caco

Noodles and The Dark Wolf are both still active mods here.


----------



## El Caco

Actually if you have a look at the bottom of the forum index page, every mod that is still active here has been online in the last 24 hours.


----------



## amonb

Cool, cheers for that


----------

